# vista, xp, linux parallel (Fehler!)



## mille (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auf einem PC neben mir der Reihe nach Windows XP, Windows Vista und Linux (Fedora 8) installiert. Allesamt auf einer (Hardware-)Festplatte, welche in 4 Partitionen geteilt ist. Der Reihe nach 50 GB (XP), 50 GB (Vista), 50 GB (Linux - ext 3), 350 GB (leer).
Soweit so gut. Leider hat der Vista Bootloader den Bootloader von XP überschrieben und GRUB hat sich gar nicht zu Wort gemeldet.
Nun gut, ich habe gegooglet und bin auf EasyBCD gestoßen und haben den Bootloader von Vista um XP und Linux erweitert. Auch hier: soweit so gut...ich kann nun jeweils Linux und XP auswählen.
Wähle ich nun XP aus und möchte es starten, erhalte ich aber den Fehler "NTLDR fehlt" (obwohl ich nichts an der 1. Partition geändert habe, auf der XP liegt). 
Auch das Einlegen der XP CD und das Aufrufen von fixmbr c: (bzw e: - Vista betrachtet die XP-Partition als E versaut mir lediglich den Vista-Bootloader und nichts geht mehr (Also: Computerreperatur von Vista und Vista startet wieder wie vorher und zeigt mir auch die anderen beiden Betriebssysteme zum auswählen an).

Auch existiert de NTLDR und die NTDETECT.COM auf C: bzw E: (wo XP aus der Sicht von Vista liegt).
Mittels EasyBCD habe ich auch den Boot von XP jeweils auf allen Laufwerken ausprobiert (C:, D:, E:, Boot). Immer wieder kommt der Fehler, dass die NTLDR fehlt.

Linux startet gar nicht - darum möchte ich mich aber erst später kümmern, da mir das voll eingerichtete XP vorerst wichtiger ist.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

PS: Frohe Weihnachten euch .

Grüße


----------



## fluessig (26. Dezember 2007)

Aus meiner eignen Erfahrung heraus würde ich versuchen alles mit GRUB zu lösen. Dazu gibt es schon ein paar Threads im Forum (genau zu XP, Vista und Linux). Schau dir mal diesen Thread an:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/microsoft-windows/277242-tri-boot-vista-xp-linux.html#post1467715

Weitere findest du mit der Suchfunktion.


----------



## mille (28. Dezember 2007)

Hey Leute,

also soweit so gut.
Jetzt läuft vista und xp parallel. 
Mittels easyBCD hab ich nun auch ein Neosmart Linux hinzugefügt und ausgewählt, das GRUB nicht installiert ist. Jetzt kann ich den PC rebooten und sehe die Auswahl von xp, vista und "neosmart linux". Wähle ich Linux nun aus (Anmerkung: ich habe Fedora 8), wird aber kein Linux gestartet, sondern nur ein art DOS, bei dem vor der Klammer Grub steht. Da kann ich nun befehle eingeben. Das ist also nicht das, was ich mir voregestellt habe .
Wie kann ich jetzt Linux mit dem Vista Bootloader starten, wenn ich bei der Linux installation gar keinen Bootloader installiert habe? Kann mir das eine weitestgehend Step by Step erklären? Die Suchergebnisse helfen mir nicht so recht, da meist verlangt wird das entsprechende Linux zu starten (das kann ich aber nicht, da kein bootloader existiert).

Grüße


----------



## shy-li-na (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

das was du da siehst ist der X Bootloader Linux bzw. seine Befehls-Shell. Anscheinend ist der nicht richtig konfiguriert, sonst würde das Boot-Menü mit dem Linux-Eintrag erscheinen. Du hast aber hier die Möglichkeit das manuell anzupassen. Hier hilft dann ggf. das Lesen des GRUB-HOW-TO's.

Gruss
shy


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Januar 2008)

Und am einfachsten ist es dann die Super Grub Disk zu nutzen um dort Grub zu installieren. Oder du bootest mittels dieser erstmal dein Linux richtig was meiner Meinung nach jetzt am einfachsten wäre. Nun öffnest du die Konsole (Anwendungen -> Zubehör -> Terminal wenn du Gnome nutzt) und gibst folgendes ein:


```
# herrausfinden wie deine Festplatte erkannt wird mittels den Befehlen

ls /dev | grep sd

# und

ls /dev | grep hd

# einer von beiden sollte eine Ausgabe wie in etwa

hda1
hda2
hda3

# liefern
# nun installieren wir grub mittels 
#(/dev/hda muss durch /dev/sda ersetzt werden, 
#je nach Ausgabe. Aber auf jeden fall ohne Zahl.)

grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda

# war das erfolgreich kommt nun der Befehl

update-grub
```

Nun startet am Anfang Grub und du kannst dein Linux auswählen. Um nun noch Windows XP und Vista booten zu können müssen wir über Grub den Bootmanager von Vista erreichen von wo wir dann Vista und XP booten können.
Das machen wir folgendermaßen:


```
# Im Terminal:

sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst

# sollte der Editor nicht geöffnet werden können ersetzt du gedit durch nano
# Scrolle bis an Ende des Dokuments (in Nano mit den Pfeiltasten)
# Sollte hier schon ein Eintrag wie dieser hier

title		Windows Vista
root		(hd0,0)
makeactive
chainloader	+1

# vorhanden sein musst du nichts mehr machen. Wenn nicht fügst du ihn hinzu.
# dabei kannst du den Eintrag "title" beliebig ändern. 
# Allerdings muss die den Eintrag "root" durch die Partition von Vista ersetzen.
# Dabei ist (hd0,0) die erste Festplatte und auf der die erste Partition.
# Ist Vista also auf der 2. Partition der 1. Festplatte muss dort stehen (hd0,1)
# Hast du die Änderungen vorgenommen speicherst du sie und schließt den Editor.
# Dies machst du in nano mittels Strg + x
```

Ich hoffe das hat geholfen


----------

